
The domain name htt.ps is for sale - diablo1
https://htt.ps/
======
nathanaldensr
And?

~~~
diablo1
`htt.ps` if bought could potentially be weaponized for phishing since it
resembles [https://](https://)

~~~
blendergeek
Please note that 'domain hacks' in that sentence does not refer to phishing.
[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_hack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_hack)

~~~
diablo1
You could do something like this:

`[https://htt.ps/accounts.google.com/`](https://htt.ps/accounts.google.com/`)

